# How to stretch a canvas



## Skeel (Jun 8, 2014)

At this link I show in images and text how to stretch a canvas with clamps on the back of the frame and hidden folded corners.

http://sensuallogic.com/painters-tools/how-to-stretch-a-canvas.html


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Good link. Maybe you should post your own paintings. Don't use a link for those. Create an album.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm more than grateful that you posted your art work. I'm amazed by your talent.


----------



## Skeel (Jun 8, 2014)

DLeeG said:


> I'm more than grateful that you posted your art work. I'm amazed by your talent.


You are kind. Thanks.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Skeel said:


> You are kind. Thanks.


There are some here who would disagree with you. I just call it the way I see it.


----------

